# victorian poodle



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and finally, me and Paris when we were waiting while hubby was taking photos of something









Next year hubby wants to dress up (he's never been to it before, I've been going to it off and on since I was a kid though!) cos he thought it was awesome, so perhaps we will be a dashing victorian couple with their prancing white poodle next year.... LOL!!! We will see....


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

That's so neat! It definately beat the Pumpkin festival we have here, lol. Paris fits in beautifully.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great photos of a beautiful dog!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like you guys had alot of fun!! I love having a dog i can take Anywhere! Makes for fun times!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Can we come live with you PLEASE? Your pictures I love but I always think - gosh I want that too!! Paris is very sweet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg that is SO cool! <3


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That looks like sooo much fun! I have a friend who is a seamstress and does 1800 to early 1900 clothes for people who do this type of stuff all the time and she goes to them. it is very neat. Your dog is such a good looker! I love the shot of you and him together, he looks so regal there... great pic!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Looks like a lovely time! As Dianne said, we have a friend who makes period pieces for events like this. I used to sew for her and it was fascinating to make clothes from that period. 

Paris is lovely and so friendly._


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are so cool!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Love the Steam Punk. Can we get goggles for Paris?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I too loved the steam punk! Here is another couple of pics of the three, without Paris

















(they were wandering about the whole day, though this is not long after we first met them, and asked them to pose for us on the street, and they did it so well!!! hehe. Pity Paris wasn't so sure about them to get a funky pose with them later...)

hubby is right into the steam punk culture, and was over the moon to find out they were going to be at the heritage festival too! hehe.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Great pics!!! Paris is a beauty....so elegant and stylish. She fit right in with the town theme!


----------

